
59 Percent of Managers Want Workers Skilled in Linux, Open Source - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2016/05/05/demand-for-linux-talent-stays-strong-report/
======
bpchaps
Heh. I got off the phone yesterday with Comcast's CISO after a security
vulnerability disclosure discussion and the subject of bug bounties came up.
She ranted about how much she loved the idea of open source and community, but
it was pretty clear that she knew nothing about what she was talking about.
Also got the gem, "Well, an infrastructure problem isn't really a bug, so
you're probably not going to get any sort of bounty from that." Heh.

Every other high level exec I've spoken to recently is like that, too. How do
these people get jobs within technology without having the slightest clue
about their own field?! I'm legit confused how that happens...

------
dTal
"Managers"? Meaningless statistic without telling us the population the sample
was drawn from, but the article doesn't say what it is apart from "the
technology industry". However the linked paper reveals it was "nearly 5000
open source professionals".

NEWS FLASH: Open source professionals want workers skilled in open source!

------
drieddust
I have actually started to hate this tone. Managers wants workers to keep
updating with the latest and greatest while they still keep applying the
industrial age management skills.

why management does not have to evolve and yet reap the best of the benefits
of any new wave?

This is not a rant. I am seriously trying to find this answer for better part
of this year.

~~~
progressive_dad
There is an old adage about excrement and elevation that applies here but I
will instead answer your question in the form of an entry from the OSHA
compiled list of workplace related deaths...

FY 2010,10/02/09,09/25/09,"Tyson Foods - River Valley Animal Foods, Scranton,
AR 72863","Decedent was dumping a load of offal from a tractor trailer. He was
in the process of dumping offal into a bin when the tailgate malfunctioned.
Decedent was freeing the tailgate, it released, and the load swept the
decedent into the offal bin. Decedent drowned in the bin."

------
wrong_variable
As a life-long windows users I am curious what they mean by 'skilled in Linux'
\- I use the command line in windows when I am programming with core.utils and
never saw the reason to switch to Linux.'

------
humbleMouse
Skilled in linux and open source? Does this mean being able to write bash
scripts, install things on your path, and make/install/config open source
projects??

